# Alfa Romeo Giulietta



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd share my new acquisition and do a quick review.










It a Giulietta 170 JTD-m2 in Profondo Blue.

It's done 17k and I love it.

It's safe (5star Euro NCAP)
It's quick
It's economical (on board reads 10mpg less than my Leon. But, miles per tank says they are the same). 
It's pretty
It has Bluetooth, cruise and iPod compatibility
It handles like a dream and the faster you drive it, the more fluid it gets.

It's a little plasticky inside in some places but well put together enough.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice looking fiat  aside from the jokes  nice colour choice.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice, I think they look fantastic, red is my prefered colour and think the rear 3/4's is its best angle, get some more pictures up


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely cars... more pics please!

Does it talk to you in the advert voice over :argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lovely. And agree, more pics please.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It does talk to me cuey. 

More pics coming later.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car, do like these, but not many on the roads.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice car, do like these, but not many on the roads.


plenty round here...maybe to many hire VW cabriolets up your way...:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> It's pretty


Really?? Not doing it for me im afraid


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^same here, I dont get the styling, and knowing underneath I really owned a tarted up Bravo would kill me, but thats just me :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I do like those curved shapes and similar to the GTa in origin, a nice blue.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great looking car - can understand its a bit marmite though!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jammy J said:


> Really?? Not doing it for me im afraid


Looks are probably not important since you have a 1er in your profile  (only joking, i like the looks of the 1 series :thumb


----------



## Jammytoad (Feb 27, 2011)

I do like/ love this car, but if you catch it from wrong angle it looks ugly and too busy. may be my next car if reliability turns out better than traditional alfa's


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Clover leaf one looks fantastic white black wheels I wish I could buy cars with my heart rather than head


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I wish I could buy cars with my heart rather than head


We go for the badge Derek :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Lovely cars... more pics please!
> 
> Does it talk to you in the advert voice over :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :thumb:





Gruffs said:


> It does talk to me cuey.


bet she is the same Blue and me B!t(h that wont do as Me and Cueball tell her to do in our Fiats :wall: :wall:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Rear LED lights on these are cool. I really hate the off centre number plates though, and would always bug me if I owned one.

Any pictures of the interior?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy monty said:


> bet she is the same Blue and me B!t(h that wont do as Me and Cueball tell her to do in our Fiats :wall: :wall:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love it, easily the best looking car in its segment and you've gone for a nice colour there :thumb:

The only thing that I don't like, and this is my OCD, is the reg plate to one side at the front - Ruins the symmetry!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't care what you lot say. I love it. Here's why I don't care. 

Aesthetics criticism from a focus and 1 series owner. Really?

Head over heart from a mini owner? Any small hatch you can't get luggage for a weekend away in is a heart choice. 

Off centre number plate ruining symmetry? Even of the plate was central, it wouldn't be palendromic. So still unsymmetrical. 

B&M seems to work ok for me. But I don't have a funny accent to work around  

You're all bonkers. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've said it before, Alfas should have special dispensation from the DVLA and be exempt from number plates on the front


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not asymmetrical, the number plate is just at a jaunty angle


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

In a world of blandness C segment cars the Giulietta stands out as being very pretty. It's easy to make a car distinctive (1 series), much harder to make it distinctive AND pretty.

I'm due a Mercedes C class at the end of the year but am trying to get authorisation for a Giulietta, it's far from perfect but what car isn't


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Lovely car. When parked next to a golf and a one series it just shows them up in my opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## V6Alfisti (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice, I drove the 1.4 TBI when they first came out and it was a great steer! Enjoy


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice car!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> B&M seems to work ok for me. But I don't have a funny accent to work around


:lol: :lol: :lol: eh up ya git 

really is a lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking car but seems Gruffs cant take criticism too well.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Its ok wait for the electrical faults to start up with it... Italians and electrics god knows how their National grid works.. ... :doublesho 


:lol:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Its ok wait for the electrical faults to start up with it... Italians and electrics god knows how their National grid works.. ... :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


Most elec faults are down to dodgy German parts eg Bosch MAF.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Most elec faults are down to dodgy German parts eg Bosch MAF.


Dont get me wrong me and my sister have Fiats :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Cracking car but seems Gruffs cant take criticism too well.


I can take the crit Grizz. Hence a the smileys.

You can't type tongue in cheek. .


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> I can take the crit Grizz. Hence a the smileys.
> 
> You can't type tongue in cheek. .


i can put my tongue in your cheek if you want :argie:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol. 

Are you commenting on my rims.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Lol.
> 
> Are you commenting on my rims.


Split rims?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Right, so.

I promised more pics. So here they are. One is almost exactly the same as this side is done for now. 


















It had a wash with GWash, rinsed, not dried. BH clay used to er, clay. Then I ONR'd this side and dried.

The paint then had BH Cleanser Polish applied via polishing pad on DA. Then all oils were removed using BH Cleanser Fluid. After that, i used Gtechniq C1.5. I have finis that I could have just put over the cleanser polish as well but I want to keep this car shiny. It has swirls so its never going to be perfect and I just CBA to correct them with a DA.

The second pic is of the flake in the paint. This car flips from purple to blue but has blue flake in it so it is possible to see a rich, deep purple with bright blue flakes in the sun. I'm glad I chose this colour. Red seems a touch obvious now.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice colour


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice motor, congratulations.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice car

Of course you know you need to change the cam belt every 2 weeks and the rust proofing is generally an optional extra.

I do not worry about electrical faults with my Alfa's, I have learnt over the years to simply ignore all the dials and assume half are broken and the other half are misleading.

Would I swap my Alfa for anything else, hell no :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry Lowejackson, Thanks for your appreciation. 

But,

This car is better than all the competition that I have driven. I expect that to extend to reliability. Alfa aren't exempt from that just because they are Alfas. 

It is the acceptance of crapness that has let them get away with it for this long. The Mito and Giulietta are supposed to move Alfa away from that image. 

I have joined an Alfa forum and there seems to be a portion of the membership there that revere Alfas ****eness.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Which site?

Alfa156.net
Or
Alfaowner.com


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's probably alfas way of dealing with problems that cause the brand issues, the same apply's to fiats. The Japanese are masters of fixing things without hesitation causing less frustration too the owners but I'm sure they go wrong. Alfas have the looks and character something that is lacking in 80% of modern cars


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Which site?
> 
> Alfa156.net
> Or
> Alfaowner.com


Alfaowner.

It's a big, nicely run place. But if I see the words 'Benzini' and 'manual' anymore I might scream.

Gonna check out alfa156 now.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> if I see the words 'Benzini' and 'manual' anymore I might scream.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

When I was lurking, getting info on the car, there were a lot of threads asking the questions I wanted answered. 

Unfortunately, some are trolled by people that believe an Alfa should be a petrol (benzini) manual.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Of course d'oh.I even learnt Italian!
I thought it was some fan boy buzz thing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> When I was lurking, getting info on the car, there were a lot of threads asking the questions I wanted answered.
> 
> Unfortunately, some are trolled by people that believe an Alfa should be a petrol (benzini) manual.


too right  although they do make good diesels


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

No, the fan boy word is Alfisti. 

FWD is ok. Just as long as its benzini manual


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> No, the fan boy word is Alfisti.
> 
> FWD is ok. Just as long as its benzini manual


Benzina


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Cheers,

My Italian grammar is worse than my English. 

Still loving my Giulietta. It's returning an indicated 48mpg (but doing the same mileage as the Leon which indicated 53). 

But, I have 30 more broken horses, a lot more torques and it looks very pretty to boot.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Cheers,
> 
> My Italian grammar is worse than my English.
> 
> ...


Take it to Adie at AHM and you could have a lot more fun with it :-D


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

AHM came up when i was looking at Abarths


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm looking into it. I have had my first tank full of diesel through it on
My normal commute. 580 miles on 50 litres. 

Which is better than my old Leon. But, I Have my DNA switch. It makes me feel like Michael Knight hitting KITT's turbo boost button :argie:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Car is settling in.

Much better MPG than I was expecting given the tyre width and BHP.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Come on then, let me have it..........................................


The Alfa went into the Garage this morning with suspected Swirl Flap issues.

Gutted..............................

However, The brand new Hyundai i30 i have as a hire car is pretty great. Just soulless.

I'm glad I have the Alfa. And I'm glad it has a soul.

I'm blaming the Vauxhall part of the engine. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh dear Dave.
Id blame the Poxhall bits too!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Oh dear Dave.
> Id blame the Poxhall bits too!


Thanks, who's Dave?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Vauxhall parts eh....

Hmmmm.

lol.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> who's Dave?


Dont ask me Terry.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Those i30's are bland, is it trying to be German with it's swirl flap issue ?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> is it trying to be German with it's swirl flap issue ?


Ooh you're going straight to hell for that one.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, it hasn't eaten it's swirl flaps. 

It needs a new intake manifold. Changing which means taking off and replacing the timing belt. 

Boy am I glad it's warrantied.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Never mind, at least it's under warranty, that's half the battle. Have they given you like for like or a mito ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well a small update. 

Car is now in limp mode again. Same fault probably. 

So the AA are on their way. I'm at home, so not so bad. The bad thing is that we are supposed to be going away this weekend. Alfa will pay for the hire car but only for 48 hours. Which is handy. So, I hope that Alfa are going to make up the rest of the weekend. 

The dealers can give me a car for the weekend


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats not so good


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

AA man was good. Only place to get a hire car is Luton airport. And I have to leave my car in Peterboroughstan and put the key through the letterbox at the dealers. 

Fudge that. 

So, AA Recovery booked for 7am. Hire car booked for 8.30. I'm going to be late for work again. 

And it looks like I'll get a poxy petrol Hyundai to go to Surrey and back for the weekend with a baby. Joy.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> And it looks like I'll get a poxy petrol Hyundai to go to Surrey and back for the weekend with a baby. Joy.


My 406 went in for the only job I had done it,it needed a new rear 02 sensor on it.I got an Amica.It was grim.
Supose it was my own fault for buying from a Heeyunday dealership.
But to be fair they were pretty good guys.They picked my car up,dropped the loan car off and then picked that back up and dropped mine off.Even had unlimited miles and a full tank of juice.
My car was only 3k too,I bet some places wouldnt do that for a new car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Is it going to Donald's Alfa ? You should be able to get a hire car in Peterborough very easy, let me know if you struggle


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes going to Donald's. 

Hire car is from Enterprise. I know they have Hyundais as I had one Tuesday. 

Trouble is, I need a car big enough to take a baby and 2 days worth of accoutrements to Surrey. A petrol i20 is not my idea of an appropriate replacement. The deal that Alfa have with the AA/ Enterprise only goes up to a 1.6 too. 

So, no diesel either most likely.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahhhh the last hire car we had from there was a wonderful i30 1.4  it was a woefull thing. Thrifty are the best around here, enterprise are really rough, although they have a late shift and I have known them to deliver up to 11pm. Couldn't you ask if they would upgrade if you paid the difference ? Or just ask them for the biggest 1.6 they usually have some astras about.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm thinking I'll drive back to Donald's ang get a loaner from them.

Not really good enough.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They should have something, they have a dealership in Stamford too but that's Mazda & vauxhall, I guess anything of similar size would do. Good luck, they were hopeless when my brothers mx5 had the rear bumper repaired, they had 3 attempts at it and all they did was machine polish it, on the 4th attempt they actually painted the affected area.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

In the end i got a Focus diesel. So big enough and a diesel. Happy days.

Well, not really because it's a focus and deeply depressing. I don't know how a car can ride and drive so well and be packaged up so cheaply.

So the hire car is good. Which I have until Wednesday. The car was booked in for work on the 2nd of July.

I might have rung the salesman on my way to work to ask him at what point do we consider the car an unfit purchase and I return it. That might shake them up a bit.

We'll see how they go.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I loved my Mk1 Focus but they seemed to go downhill after that, i just don't like the styling and the dash looks a complete mess to me, its to American ................ I doubt you will wake the salesman from his sleep either  Question is, if you reject it would you have another ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I loved my Mk1 Focus but they seemed to go downhill after that, i just don't like the styling and the dash looks a complete mess to me, its to American ................ I doubt you will wake the salesman from his sleep either * Question is, if you reject it would you have another ?*


Absolutely, totally, utterly and completely 100% YES.

I LOVE this car.

Having Driven the i30 and the Focus (Two 'sensible' alternatives). They would both do the job well enough.

But, I do 60 miles per day, i spend more time in my car than in my armchair. i NEED it to be a GREAT place to be.

The other two are 'adequate'. And that's the best and worst thing i can say about them. My dad has a 3 series. Whilst very good, is not quite as special when compared to the opposition as their price would lead you to believe. Having had the Leon, I can't understand why you would pay so much more for a Golf or A3. A bit more, yes. But the premium is just too much. there is not a big enough difference.

The whole experience of owning and running this car has been epically special for me. It is the heart purchase. It is as much of a car as I am ever going to afford.

It's just been tainted by this engine issue. If it never happens again, I'll be more than happy to forget the slightly dubious dealer goings on.

Such a shame. I'm hoping that as it is Ex alfa fleet, It was doing lots of short journeys before and my A road commute has loosened everything up and gunked up the swirl flaps. With the new parts, the better suited journey might mean this never happens again. If it does, then it'll go back. When the warranty runs out, the EGRV will get removed.

Both my previous two SEATs had warranty work so it's not an Alfa thing either. This car is STREETs ahead of the Leon though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice to see your sticking with it, I had a look at a Mito at Donalds a few weeks ago as a possible replacement for my Leon, the only thing i would be concerned about is having to use Donalds as my local dealer. 

You can see why people put up with cars that have the odd issue, character adds so much more to the driving experience, its a shame that people only buy what a magazine tells them too. 

Like you I cannot see why people would buy a GOlf over the Leon, i've owned the GOlf and the A3 and whilst they are better finnished in terms of plastics the Leon is a far better car. If the prices fall far enough on the Giulietta then i'd be tempted by one.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine was £16K with 17K miles on it.

That's the same price as a Leon FR TDi.

Same size engine but it is MUCH the superior car. Would I have a Golf? I'd consider an 'R'.

But then, There is the Giulietta QV.

If you are up near Stamford, Isn't there an Alfa Dealer in Northampton?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think so, Thats about an hour away by the time you get across the A43/A45, Peterborough is 15 minutes and i work in Peterborough. The most I will spend is 10k from now on


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its amazing how defensive we get of the cars we buy eh.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Its amazing how defensive we get of the cars we buy eh.


id agree in most cases but to be honest i couldn't give a ****e what someone said about my car. infact id join them in the slagging off of my car because i hate it myself :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

Usually, I'd agree. And the Leon I had, I would have defended...............

Had this one not been better........ For me.


I'll still defend the Leon for what it is. I'd have another rather than a Focus for example. 

The i30 is fully loaded. But, there is a button for everything. The On/Off button for the stereo is so far away you can't reach it without leaning forward. Ergonomic nightmare. It's also devoid of any sort of character.

Oh, just to cap off my week, I think i got tagged on the A1(M) this morning at about 84 indicated. Hopefully, I'll get away with it but I'm not counting my chickens.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> infact id join them in the slagging off of my car because i hate it myself :lol::lol::lol::lol:


thats because you're philistine,and a secret hatchback loving gaylord.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, so to update you on the car, It's still broken, I have been called twice by the dealer and three times by Alfa Romeo all trying to make sure i have a hire car and I am well taken care of. Also from Alfa Checking up on the Dealership.

I have had Warranty work on my last two SEATs and the only call i got was to tell me the car was ready to be picked up..................... 5 minutes before the dealership closed.

VERY happy with the service i have been given so far.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That always helps inspire confidence, cars go wrong but its how they are handled that really counts. I take it they haven't found out whats wrong ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like it is being well handled that is great to hear these days! and so dam rare!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> That always helps inspire confidence, cars go wrong but its how they are handled that really counts. I take it they haven't found out whats wrong ?


They have.

It's the Swirl flaps in the inlet manifold.

The parts are in. they need a special tool to lock the cam while the timing belt is off to replace the Inlet manifold.

I always used the back of a drill bit.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> Sounds like it is being well handled that is great to hear these days! and so dam rare!


It is being well handled but because i called Alfa care, Alfa Romeo and the dealer are looking after me so it's like the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing. But, I'm not going to complain over too much service.

It's being repaired as fast as it can be and for free. What more can i ask?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> It is being well handled but because i called Alfa care, Alfa Romeo and the dealer are looking after me so it's like the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing. But, I'm not going to complain over too much service.
> 
> It's being repaired as fast as it can be and for free. What more can i ask?


Yeah i think a bit of consideration is to be taken into account. we all make mistakes so i think sometimes people tend to look at dealers as if they make one mistake then its ok to go full on melt down at them. I've worked in retail and if someone is screaming at you then you really dont want to help them if on the other hand someone is nice and polite then you will do what ever it takes to help them.

hope it gets sorted soon though Gruffs.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> thats because you're philistine,and a secret hatchback loving gaylord.


yep mk5 golf gti in tornado red with 17's is all i ask for in the world of driving haha id rather be that than a french peugeot 407 taxi driving prostitute for men like yourself.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Seems low miles for something in the engine to break and 8 days and its still not fixed...

Yeh Alfa's have came along well eh


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> a french peugeot 407 taxi driving prostitute for men like yourself.


It's good money.Ever wonder why your Dad is always working over time? Hmm?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Seems low miles for something in the engine to break and 8 days and its still not fixed...
> 
> Yeh Alfa's have came along well eh


As opposed to the reliable VAG Group cars hey


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd have an alfa over a vag any day, reliable or not


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> As opposed to the reliable VAG Group cars hey


lol, its only because there is more on the road than "Failya's"


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

More? Have you been to Italy? Fiat group everywhere.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> It's good money.Ever wonder why your Dad is always working over time? Hmm?


Again with parent jokes lol sigh. He said your known as needle Dick in the trade lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I just had the call to say that it's ready and they are washing the car this afternoon.

Whoop, Whoop.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Again with parent jokes lol sigh.


You love it Bobweiner.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> More? Have you been to Italy? Fiat group everywhere.


Are you serious?? Italy is small compared to say France, Germany, Russia etc.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Are you serious?? Big Peugeots are great.


I'd go with that.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Are you serious?? Big Dicks are Great.


What Grizz.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

No I'm not serious and don't call me Shirley


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> They have.
> 
> It's the Swirl flaps in the inlet manifold.
> 
> The parts are in. they need a special tool to lock the cam while the timing belt is off to replace the Inlet manifold.


That's just plain BS! 
A main dealer will always have its own set of camlocks. They only cost £80!!!!

Stalling but why?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Dunno.

But It's done today so i don't really care.

In fact, I'm actually excited about picking it up.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> That's just plain BS!
> A main dealer will always have its own set of camlocks. They only cost £80!!!!
> 
> Stalling but why?


Considering the Italian economy, probably can't afford to make the swirl flaps yet...


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

after seeing one of these in white they do look awesome. Different from everything else and stood out big time. I even like the running lights (****** lights) which is a pet hate for me on cars these days.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Latest Fuel Economy figures.

This car is awesome. I love it.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

What app are you using ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's called Road Trip as recommended by Cueball.


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

:buffer:


Grizzle said:


> Are you serious?? Italy is small compared to say France, Germany, Russia etc.


So is Britian


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

Alfa romeo are as reliable today as any other brand, the perceptions from the 80's are still around and that's a good thing for a used car buyer.
I owned a 156 2.0ltr twinspark VVT was meant to be for a year or so but I kept it for 8 years, it was a joy to own, great revvy engine.
I replaced it with a shiny black 159 ti 1.9jtdm, the experience regarding failed parts not so good.
The German made Pierburg Manifold lost its swirl flaps , so a new de swirled manifold was fitted along with egr delete.
The gearbox M32 GETRAG German made and design had the common 6th speed bearing whining, so uprated bearings fitted, 
So the only niggles on my lovely Italian beauty were the Poor designed German parts.

Alfa Romeo are part of the Fiat group Along with Maserati and Ferrari and Lancia all iconic names, the best.
But the Alfa costs no more than a dull Saloon from other brands ie Mondeo skoda.
As quite a few Skoda fans buy a car based on figures in car magazines, these german funded mags had a grilling via the net recently, and if you care to read auto express today you will see the VW emission cheats are bottom closely followed by Skoda and Audi.
Vw emissons will be quickly forgotton, along with BMW swirl flap failures and it diesels seizing due to high revs undoing its oil pump bolts at speed killing the engine, and Mercedes will happily Rust today as they did back in the 80's, and no one will notice.
CIAo
The back carbon nero comes up beautifully with poorboys black hole and glaze, great forum.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Your completely wrong about Mercedes to date


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Mercedes do tend to rust though...... I know haha


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Must have taken a while to dig this one up it's been buried that long....
I had all my hair back in 2012.


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

chongo said:


> Your completely wrong about Mercedes to date


Not quite, Mercedes Vito's rust from the inside out, even their top end sports AMG cars can have rusty arches sometimes within warrenty.
The difference is Mercedes are very quick to make a repairs.
Fact


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

PugIain said:


> Must have taken a while to dig this one up it's been buried that long....
> I had all my hair back in 2012.


It might be an old thread, but I had to put the other side of the story, Alfa get unfair reviews even from those who have never owned one.
The new Giulia will put that one to bed though.
Iused be be an Audi fanatic before turning to Alfas 10 years ago, the quality and drive are not that different, but the Alfa does get deep under the skin very quickly.

It is a double edged sword though, if Alfa were seen to be as reliable as a VW then they would become a common sight on the roads and that would be a real shame, as they may loose a little of that special kudos they have when you own one.
Lets hope the new Giulia isn't too much of a success esp as its rear drive will attract a few bm owners.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I love these type of threads. Always the same about italians/fiat/alfa etc. due to old stories but look at the recent 2016 JD surveys that most badge snobs live by and all German brands apart from VW make up the bottom 5. 

Fiat are sitting just above the industry average in the 10 I believe and also beat Honda, Jaguar and countless other 'premium' brands badge snobs love to buy. I personally am now on my 4th fiat/abarth and each of them has caused me minimal headaches. Few tiny little niggles but has never cost me a penny and never once been broken down in any of them. On the other hand my first car, a VW Polo let me down roughly 4-5 times in a 2 year period which pushed me towards Fiat and until they start letting me down will continue to go with the FCA cars happily. New Guilia QV for me next I hope (and pray!).


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My 159 went to the garage on the back of a low loader today. Egr valve stuck and woundnt start. Took her for a longer than normal run on Friday and she was fine. 
On the plus side, I got a ride in a truck!


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

To be fair i've seen a fair few German brands on the back of recovery trucks.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Used to work in the car trade and all your fancy BMW and Audi's are just as bad as anything reliability wise, Heck most years on average Vauxhall are better and thats saying something these days !!! lol. Actually looking at Alfa Giulietta's as we speak  But engine choice is poor, imo apart from the QV which is what I am looking at. 

James


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Insanejim got to agree. 

The only one worth having is the QV with the 1.75TB engine from the 4C. That is easily mapped to 280+ I believe. Stick a nice aftermarket exhaust on her as they don't sound amazing stock, get a map and you have a sub 6s hatch back easily. I am sure you are already aware but with Alfa's, go used as they bomb in price the first few years. I hope the same stays true of the Giulia


----------



## Hiartz (Feb 15, 2010)

*Its Italian !!!*



init6 said:


> It's not asymmetrical, the number plate is just at a jaunty angle


Its Italian !!!


----------

